# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  βιβλία ψυχολογίας- αυτοβοήθειας

## lost kitten

Καλημέρα σας, χθές πήγα σε ένα μεγάλο βιβλιοπωλείο να πάρω κανένα βιβλίο αυτοβοήθειας. Πιστεύω ότι τα βιβλία (και όχι μόνο αυτά που σχετίζονται με την ψυχολογία αλλά όλα) έχουν θετική επίδραση πάνω μου ...δεν ξέρω άμα σας συμβαίνει το ίδιο. 
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όλοι ήταν (να το πω ευγενικά...) άσχετοι και δεν μπόρεσαν να με κατατοπίσουν. είχει 3 βιβλιοθήκες βιβλία γενικά ψυχολογίας και δεν μπορούσαν να μου πούν 2 βιβλία που θα πρότειναν για το στρές, την αυτοεκτίμηση, την αυτοβοήθεια...κάτι βρε αδελφέ ....βιβλιοπωλείο έχεις. ακόμα και όταν ρώτησα ποιο βλέπετε να αγοράζουν ιδιαίτερα....τίποτα....ψάξε μου λέει (3 βιβλιοθήκες......τα πάντα είχε.....μέχρι και για να κάνεις μόνο σου ύπνωση)
Μήπως μπορείτε να προτείνεται κανένα βιβλιαράκι? Θα μπορούσα να πάρω κάποιο που μου γυάλισε το εξώφυλλο, θα μου πείτε, αλλά κάθε βιβλίο έχει 13-20 ευρώ ...δεν είναι και για πέταμα πλέον!
Θα μπορούσαμε κάλλιστα να γράφουμε εδώ βιβλία που διαβάσαμε και θα ήταν αξιόλογο να διαβαστούν και από άλλους. :yes:

----------


## giorgosdelta

Ωραία θέμα, βιβλία.
Όποιο βιβλίο και να ανοίξεις έχει ένα απόσπασμα από τη ζωή σου μέσα.
Ενα κομμάτι από το παρελθόν αλλά και εικόνες από το μέλλον σου.

Για την ώρα θα ήθελα να σας προτείνω ότι πιο συγκλονιστικό έχω διαβάσει τα τελευταία χρόνια, τους "Αγώνες Πείνας".

----------


## need2loose

Ένα που μου άρεσε πολύ και βοηθάει στο να αναπτυχθείς και να ωριμάσεις 

*Ο δρόμος ο λιγότερος ταξιδεμένος*
http://www.kedros.gr/product_info.php?products_id=1236

Το βιβλίο του Ο δρόμος ο λιγότερος ταξιδεμένος είναι, για μια σειρά ετών, το πρώτο στη λίστα των μπεστ-σέλερ του είδους του στις Η.Π.Α. και στις άλλες αγγλόφωνες χώρες. Με αξιοθαύμαστο τρόπο ενσωματώνει παραδοσιακές ψυχολογικές και πνευματικές καταστάσεις. Το αποτέλεσμα μάς δίνει ένα βιβλίο που μπορεί να μας μάθει πώς να αγκαλιάζουμε την πραγματικότητα και να αποκτήσουμε την απαραίτητη γαλήνη και πληρότητα στη ζωή μας.

*Να ζεις να αγαπάς να μαθαίνεις*
Το "Να ζεις, ν αγαπάς και να μαθαίνεις", είναι ένα από τα καλύτερα και πιο πολυδιαβασμένα βιβλία του Λέο Μπουσκάλια. Είναι ένας ολόκληρος θησαυρός και μία ατελείωτη πηγή έμπνευσης, θάρρους και αποφασιστικότητας για όλους όσους αναζητούν μία καινούρια διάσταση στην προσωπικότητα τους και στη ζωή τους μέσα από τους δρόμους της κατανόησης και της αγάπης. Καθηγητής της παιδαγωγικής στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Νότιας Καλιφόρνιας, ψυχολόγος και συναρπαστικός ομιλητής, ο Μπουσκάλια σε καθηλώνει και σε μεταμορφώνει με τα βιβλία του, που όλα σχεδόν πηγάζουν από ομιλίες, διαλέξεις και ελεύθερες συζητήσεις μέσα και έξω από τις πανεπιστημιακές αίθουσες, "φωνάζει, μιμείται, γελά, δακρύζει και κλαίει", γράφει ένας σχολίαστης και συμπληρώνει: "Το να παρακολουθείς το Μπουσκάλια να μιλά είναι σαν να κουβεντιάζεις μ έναν παλιό φίλο πάνω σ ένα κοινό και ποθητό θέμα.


Τα παραπάνω τα έχω διαβάσει και μου άρεσαν. Μέσα στα χρόνια έχω διαβάσει και αρκετά άλλα αλλά αυτά ξεχωρίζουν στο μυαλό μου.
Αν σε ενδιαφέρει το 2ο μπορώ να στο δώσω άμεσα, στείλε μου U2U :)

----------


## sweetOctober

Εχω τοσα πολλα που δεν εχω ιδεα ποιο να σου πρωτο-προτεινω. Ειμαι βιβλιοφαγος. Ημουν. Μεχρι να γεννησω :duh:

----------


## sweetOctober

Λοιπόν οι εκδόσεις Καστανιώτη έχουν βγάλει μια σειρά με μικρά βιβλιαράκια, νο1 2 3 4 κτλ
κάθε ένα έχει ένα διαφορετικό θέμα. Πχ τώρα έχω στα χέρια μου το νο3 "10 τρόποι για να ζήσετε μια χαρούμενη ζωή: Είστε ευτυχισμένοι?" Μπάρμπαρα Μπέργκερ
Μάλλον η σειρά λέγεται 10 τρόποι για να ζήσετε μια χαρούμενη ζωή. Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις γράψει η ΄διια συγγραφέας όλα τα βιβλία (να το δώ αν θέλεις).
Φαντάζομαι θα τα βρείς εύκολα (σε βιβλιοπωλείο πλοίου τα είχα βρεί όταν πήγαινα διακοπές!)

----------


## lost kitten

sweetOctober , need2loose, giorgosdelta σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον και την άμεση απάντηση. :roll: θα τα διαβάσω όλα σιγά σιγά, έρχεται και το Πάσχα οπότε θα βρώ και περισσότερο χρόνο :) 
Εγώ από την μεριά μου έχω να προτείνω το ¨να σου πω μια ιστορία¨ του Χόρχε Μπουκάϊ, το έχω διαβάσει 2-3 φορές και είναι υπέροχο. 
Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ! Ενθουσιάστηκα τωρα χαχα....να'στε καλά :D

----------


## giorgosdelta

*Αγώνες Πείνας*
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%91%...BD%CE%B1%CF%82

Ένα ακόμη αγαπημένο μου βιβλίο που δε ξέχασα ποτέ είναι η ιστορία του Αλομπάρ. Είναι ένας δελεαστικός κόσμος που πρέπει να τολμήσετε να ανοίξετε την πόρτα του και να μπείτε μέσα, πολύ διαφορετικός και πολύ πιο αισιόδοξος από αυτόν της δεσποινίδας Έβερντιν. 
Γραμμένο από έναν αγαπημένο μου συγγραφέα τον "Τιμ Ρόμπινς"!
Βέβαια αν δεν έχετε πολύ χρόνο γι αυτά, μπορείτε απλά να βράσετε και να φάτε λίγα παντζάρια.
*Το Άρωμα του Ονείρου*
http://www.dreamersandco.com/2012/12...u-oneirou.html

----------


## forty

> _Originally posted by giorgosdelta_
> [
> Ένα ακόμη αγαπημένο μου βιβλίο που δε ξέχασα ποτέ είναι η ιστορία του Αλομπάρ. Είναι ένας δελεαστικός κόσμος που πρέπει να τολμήσετε να ανοίξετε την πόρτα του και να μπείτε μέσα, πολύ διαφορετικός και πολύ πιο αισιόδοξος από αυτόν της δεσποινίδας Έβερντιν. 
> Γραμμένο από έναν αγαπημένο μου συγγραφέα τον "Τιμ Ρόμπινς"!
> Βέβαια αν δεν έχετε πολύ χρόνο γι αυτά, μπορείτε απλά να βράσετε και να φάτε λίγα παντζάρια.
> *Το Άρωμα του Ονείρου*
> http://www.dreamersandco.com/2012/12...u-oneirou.html


Τον λατρευω τον Τιμ Ρομπινς,νομιζω εχω διαβασει οτι δικο του κυκλοφορει στην Ελλαδα:yes:

----------


## sweetOctober

To kalytero biblio pou exw diavasei POTE!


> _Originally posted by forty_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by giorgosdelta_
> [
> Ένα ακόμη αγαπημένο μου βιβλίο που δε ξέχασα ποτέ είναι η ιστορία του Αλομπάρ. Είναι ένας δελεαστικός κόσμος που πρέπει να τολμήσετε να ανοίξετε την πόρτα του και να μπείτε μέσα, πολύ διαφορετικός και πολύ πιο αισιόδοξος από αυτόν της δεσποινίδας Έβερντιν. 
> Γραμμένο από έναν αγαπημένο μου συγγραφέα τον "Τιμ Ρόμπινς"!
> ...

----------


## lost kitten

> _Originally posted by sweetOctober_
> To kalytero biblio pou exw diavasei POTE!
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by forty_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δεν τον ήξερα καθόλου .....τέλεια, προστέθηκε στην λίστα μου .....στο τέλος θα ανοίξουμε και λέσχη ανάγνωσης ....θα διαβάζουμε βιβλία και μετά θα συζητάμε :yes: χαχα:thumbup:

----------


## christina_ed

Ενα βιβλιο στο οποιο βρηκα πραγματικα τον εαυτο μου αλλα νομιζω πως οσες ειστε παντρεμενες και μανουλες θα ταυτιστητε πολυ ευκολα ειναι το "Μαθηματα Ευτυχιας" της Γκρεντσεν Ρούμπιν. Όχι απλα το προτεινω ανεπιφυλακτα, πιστευω οτι ειναι ενα βιβλιο που πρεπει να υπαρχει σε καθε σπιτι. Η συγγραφεας ειναι εργαζομενη μητερα και συζυγος και μας λεει πως προσπαθει να βαλει τα πραγματα σε σειρα σε ολες τις πτυχες της ζωης της με σκοπο να γινει ευτυχισμενη.. Είναι ευκολοδιαβαστο και με συμβουλες απτες, αποσταγμα της καθημερινης ζωης. Παραθετω και την ιστοσελιδα της συγγραφεως για να παρετε μια γευση πριν το αγορασετε!

http://www.happiness-project.com/ 
https://www.facebook.com/GretchenRubin?fref=ts

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Καλησπέρα!

Θα ήθελα ν' αναφέρω τα 2 βιβλία που διάβασα πρόσφατα και έχουν καταφέρει να μου αλλάξουν τη ζωή κυριολεκτικά.

Και τα 2 τα δανείστηκα από 2 ξεχωριστές φίλες (που δεν γνωρίζονται μεταξύ τους).

Εκεί που ήμουν στις μαύρες μου και έλεγα ότι η ζωή είναι μάταιη, γυρνάει η μια φίλη και μου λέει "θα σου δώσω να διαβάσεις ένα βιβλίο που θα σου αλλάξει τη ζωή". "Ναι καλά" λέω. Το πήρα όμως και το διάβασα. Ήταν το πιο χρήσιμο βιβλίο που έχω διαβάσει στη ζωή μου (και έχω διαβάσει πάρα πολλά στο παρελθόν). 
Ονομάζεται "Μεταμορφώστε τη ζωή σας" της Louise Hay.

Ό,τι δεν κατάλαβα σε 3 χρόνια ψυχοθεραπείας, τα κατάλαβα μέσα σε λίγες μέρες που διάβασα αυτό το βιβλίο. Για μένα αυτό το βιβλίο είναι πολύ περισσότερο από ψυχοθεραπεία, είναι η αιτία που ο εγκέφαλος μου έκανε το "κλικ". Η αιτία που από τη σκέψη "Η ζωή είναι μάταιη, γιατί να ζούμε αφού κάποια στιγμή θα πεθάνουμε;" πήγα στη σκέψη "Η ζωή είναι ένα τεράστιο δώρο και είμαι πολύ τυχερή που ζω". Με αυτό το βιβλίο, εκεί που για μήνες "ξεκινούσα" συνεχώς "προσπάθειες" για ν' αδυνατίσω και κρατούσαν το πολύ 1-2 μέρες (καταλήγοντας σε απίστευτα υπερφαγικά), τώρα είμαι στην 5η εβδομάδα σωστής διατροφής και έχω απίστευτη αισιοδοξία για τη συνέχεια!

Πρόσφατα, πηγαίνοντας στο σπίτι μιας άλλης φίλης μου, ανακάλυψα ότι ανάμεσα στα πολύ λίγα βιβλία που είχε σπίτι της, ήταν ένα άλλο βιβλίο της Louise Hay, το "Η Δύναμη είναι μέσα σου". Το δανείστηκα και αυτό και με βοήθησε ακόμα περισσότερο!

Αυτή η γυναίκα είναι φαινόμενο. Αν διαβάσετε τη ζωή της (την περιγράφει στο τέλος του βιβλίου "Μεταμορφώστε τη ζωή σας"), θα μείνετε. Την εκτιμώ πολύ κι ας μην την ξέρω. Σήμερα είναι 87 χρονών και δεν φαίνεται για πάνω από 60-65 και έχει απίστευτη ενέργεια.

Αυτό που μ' αρέσει περισσότερο είναι ότι γράφει απλά, κατανοητά και λέει νοήματα που για να τα καταλάβει ένας άνθρωπος θα του έπαιρνε μια ζωή ολόκληρη και μπορεί και να μην τα καταλάβαινε και ποτέ.

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Τα βιβλία αυτά, δεν περιγράφουν μόνο πόσο απίστευτη επίδραση έχει στη ζωή μας το τί σκεφτόμαστε, αλλά λένε τεχνικές πώς να αποκτήσουμε θετικές σκέψεις, πώς να γίνουμε πραγματικά ευτυχισμένοι, πώς να ξεπεράσουμε το παρελθόν...

Ένα από τα πιο ενδιαφέροντα κομμάτια του "Μεταμορφώστε τη ζωή σας" είναι οι πραγματικές αιτίες που αρρωσταίνουμε. Έμεινα με το στόμα ανοιχτό όταν διάβαζα αυτό το κομμάτι του βιβλίου! Εξηγεί όχι μόνο το γιατί αρρωσταίνουμε, αλλά και η κάθε ασθένεια από ποιά αιτία προήλθε και τί σκέψεις πρέπει να κάνουμε για να φύγει!

Λέει πάρα πολλά. Για την επίδραση των γονιών μας πάνω μας, για το πώς να αντιμετωπίζουμε το ότι γερνάμε, για τους λόγους που μας κάνουν να παχαίνουμε, για την δύναμη που έχουμε μέσα μας και μπορούμε όλα να τα καταφέρουμε.

Τί άλλο να πω! Δεν λέω τίποτα άλλο. Απλά αξίζει να το διαβάσετε. Και είναι βιβλία που δεν τα διαβάζεις μια φορά. Τα διαβάζεις συνέχεια. Γι αυτό και μαζεύω χρήματα να τα αγοράσω και αυτά τα 2 (για να τα έχω στη βιβλιοθήκη μου) και σιγά σιγά και τα άλλα βιβλία της Louise.

Επίσης, ένα βιβλίο το οποίο προτείνει η Louise, αλλά είναι άλλης συγγραφέως, είναι το "Η μόνη δίαιτα που υπάρχει" ("The only diet there is") και περιγράφει ουσιαστικά ότι ο μόνος τρόπος να απαλλαγούμε από τα περιττά μας κιλά είναι να "κάνουμε δίαιτα" στις αρνητικές σκέψεις. Αυτό δεν το έχω διαβάσει, όμως θέλω να το αγοράσω και έχω ακούσει τα καλύτερα.

----------

